# Falling Shadows Cemetery 2008



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally got time to get pics in the computer. here's the link Pictures by FallingShadows - Photobucket Hope ya like them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that was...like...wow! Fabulous cemetery, great inside set up, _loved_ the potion jars and the skellie hanging out on the porch chair. Tons of stuff to look at - well done!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your fence and columns are great!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pics!! I liked the egyptian! I still want to do a curse of the mummy yet!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job. your cemetary is fantasitc, the posts entering there! love the skelly's on the porch


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! Cemetery is huge, tombstones are beautiful, lighting is perfect. Porch setup looks great, especially at night. Love the way you lit the potion bottles. Then it goes indoors! Love the egypt. scene. Everything is perfect, hope your neighbors and friends appreciate all your work.:jol:


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Have to come back and look some more (on way out of house right now) but your gravestones/yard were outstanding. Really nicely spaced and nice designs. Very much like the feel one would get in a real graveyard. Look forward to spending more time looking at the rest of your photos.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That cemetery is fantastic! Great space to work with and great variety of stones. Looks like the real deal! Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great setup. The cemetary look wonderful. Looks like you have lots of room for your haunt.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great set up, I especially like the columns!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice haunt...love the cemetery


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job! I love your cemetery the most! Those colums are fantastic! Your layout and stones make it look like an actual cemetery! Applause!! Applause!!


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The cemetery is definitely what I spend the most time on. I try to add something every year.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That cemetery is absolutely top-tier. It looks so _real_. Bravo!

It all looks great. I even love the groovy little gourd ghost!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice cemetery ..I love that obelisk!
The little gargoyles on your tombstone are nice.
nice set up inside too.
good job


----------

